
Show HN: Dave – CLI Personal assistant written in Go - zuzuleinen
https://github.com/zuzuleinen/dave
======
fazkan
Hay a quick dumb question, I have seen a lot of CLIs written in go recently,
why do people prefer to write CLIs in go. On the other hand why did you write
a CLI in go....

I am comparing go with other scripting languages like python, which has all
the libraries to write a CLI itself.

Is there any particular reason....

~~~
weberc2
Not the OP, but Go also has those libraries, and it compiles to a single
binary. This means I can write a tool and give it to you without needing to
worry if you have the right version of Python installed, etc. Further, I can
trivially cross-compile (if you're on Linux/ARM, I can build a binary for you
on my Macbook via `GOOS=linux GOARCH=arm go build <project>`).

~~~
swah
That, and there are nice terminal libraries that work on Linux, OSX and
Windows.

[https://github.com/nsf/godit](https://github.com/nsf/godit)

------
hackr123
How is this different from Jango?

~~~
zuzuleinen
What's Jango?

